# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Opmaak via Celstijlen

## Crolus

Hallo,

ik heb bijgevoegd docoment gedownload bij The Spreadsheet Page en ik werk met Excel 2007.
In het workbook is het mogelijk om middels "Celstijlen" de opmaak van een complete groep cellen aan te passen. Zo kan je door de aangepaste stijl "Background" te selecteren, in één bewerking alle cellen die de achtergond vormen een andere kleur geven.
Ik denk dat om dit te kunnen doen de cellen wel tot een groep/bereik moeten behoren.
In het bijgevoegde bestand heb ik gezocht naar naambereiken e.d. maar heb niks kunnen vinden.

De Vraag: Om dit in een eigen applicatie te gebruiken, wil ik graag weten hoe zo'n groep/bereik te declareren.

Carol

ps. Om een en ander iets te verhelderen heb ik 2 afbeeldingen bijgevoegd betreffende het veranderen van de 'background'.

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo Carol,
tja , én in het Nederlands én 2007, dat maakt het niet eenvoudig  :Smilie: 
'k zal het even opzoeken, maar in vorige engelstalige versies was het te vinden onder Define - Names waar je een naam kon geven aan een groep cellen of aan een formula .
Een andere mogelijkheid is je regio te selecteren en links van je "formulabar" kan je dan een naam ingeven voor de geselecteerde regio.
( sorry indien de benamingen wat raar lijken, ik gebruik XL in het Engels)

'k hoop dat je hiermee vooruit schiet !

----------


## Crolus

Raar dat in jouw Reply enkel het volgende zichtbaar is:
Hallo Carol,
tja , én in het Nederlands én 2007, dat maakt het niet eenvoudig

Nadat ik deze Reply ge-upload had, staat de rest van de tekst wel zichtbaar??

Ik begrijp dat het beter is om in een vreemde taal met een oudere versie te werken :Confused: 

Ik wou hierop reageren met Quote en in het tekstbewerk-venster zag ik pas de hele Reply staan.

Ik heb inmiddels via een ander forum een antoord gekregen waar ik mee uit de voeten kan:
_"Er is geen naam, en er is ook geen bepaalde groep. Je bepaalt zelf welke cellen het opmaakprofiel Background hebben. Als je dan het opmaakprofiel zelf wijzigt, wijzigen alle cellen met dat profiel._
_Excel is op dit punt nog niet zo geavanceerd als Word, waar je zoek/vervang kunt doen op opmaakprofielen. Wel kun je alle cellen met een bepaalde opmaak selecteren:_
_Ctr-f > Opties > Opmaak > Opmaak van cel kiezen > Alles zoeken > Ctrl-a."_

Ik heb alle cellen die ik veranderen wilde eenmaal geselecteerd [CTRL] en via celstijl een andere kleur gegeven. Daarna lukte het om enkel de gewenste stijl te selecteren en de kleur te veranderen.

Mocht er een betere manier bestaan, hoor ik het graag.

Carol

----------


## arthurbr

'k had inderdaad op Enter geduwd voordat mijn antwoord volledig was  :Frown: 
Indien je in de toekomst nog op onze forum post, en hoe meer posts hoe beter, denk er even aan te melden dat je hetzelfde probleem op een andere forum hebt gepost ( cross-posting genoemd).
Als je de link naar je cross-post vermeld, kunnen we nagaan of je reeds een antwoord kreeg en profiteren van andemans ervaring.
Indien je probleem nu opgelost is, vergeet aub niet de tijtel van je originele post aan te passen via "Go advanced" en "prefix" van je titel aan te passen
Dbv

----------

